# gulf toadfish



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

does anyone have one or now anything about them.
what should i feed him.(at the moment i feed him prawns)

at the moment in my tank i have a lunar wrasse, stary puffer, porcupine puffer, scoplas tang, picasso trigger and the toad fish.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

wat size tank and if u google it and visit other forums u should fine it if no 1 has one good luck with the fish but i would visit saltwater fish .com that is one of my favorite saltwater place on the net


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

did you get him from the wild or from a lfs?


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

i got him from a shop. he is about 20cm and he is orange


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

does anyone have any tips on how to feed this fish


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

i have read some crazy stuff about brackish toadfish, like tons of teeth, will eat anything, croaks, stuff like that but not sure if it'sthe same with the salt water ones


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Toadfish*

I've never seen one before, but I found something online for you. I'm guessing that you just put whatever you want him to eat on the bottem and he'll get it.

http://www.fisheries.vims.edu/toadfish.htm


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

derbyno1 said:


> at the moment in my tank i have a lunar wrasse, stary puffer, porcupine puffer, scoplas tang, picasso trigger and the toad fish.


Hi derbyno1,

What size tank do you have? I would love to keep two puffers in our 55 gallon but everyone has told me this would almost certainly lead to problems. I don't mean to stray off topic, but would you mind commenting on your experience keeping two puffers in the same tank?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

my puffers seem fine together. there has been no fishgting and there both swim all around the tank . they dont seem to be bothering any of my other fish. BUt the only problem is how much foos they eat, they could eat for england. 

the tank size is 140 gallons(or around that)


----------



## Coralline (Jul 3, 2007)

hi derbyno1...
well it seem like you have found another forum to bother... didnt you like the anwers we gave you? are you getting any different answers here? or hasnt anyone recognised you as a time waster yet? stop lying about yours and your dads tanks, and contents. stop wasting the time of all the people on these forums, that are genuinely trying to help you. 

dear all members of this forum, if you do not believe me, please go to fishkeeping.co.uk and see for yourselves... a mod off another forum kindly warned us about derbyno1 after wasting time on thier forum. it is a shame but this person does not listen (or would not be repeating himself on 3 -or more- seperate forums) ... dont waste your time, there are genuine fishkeepers that need your help... this kid doesnt appear to be one of them. 

regards, 
coralline, from fk.


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

coraline i have taken there advise and got rid of some of the fish i.evampire tang, regal tang also the snakehead and shovelnose.

and i am not a time waster as the questions i ask are sensible.


----------



## Coralline (Jul 3, 2007)

Derby you are a time waster, you wasted our time asking the same questions on every forum you have been too... and obviousley not learnt anything from the answers, you have already been told your (and your dads marine tank) tank were overstocked, but you thought you and your dad knew best... 

Your questions would have been sensible the first time you asked them, but you should already know the answers by now, as this will be the third(?) time you have aksed the same questions to another set of people! 

I'm surprised you say you have taken advice and rehomed some fish, isnt that what you told us you were doing?? and then you appear on another forum asking the same questions about the same fish....

its not fair on all the members that have spent their time trying to help you, when you already been told the answers.


dear members, good luck with him.... [/quote]


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

i only asked 2 questions the same in the forums so i could get a wider range of answers.


----------

